# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight > سوال: درخواست متد سمت کلاینت برای تبدیل Rtf به Text

## manit44

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی

یه متد برای تبدیل Rft به Text سمت کلاینت میخواستم.

تو اینترنت هم خیلی سرچ زدم ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم. 

ممنون از لطفتون.

----------


## manit44

دوستان خواهشا کمک کنند. خیلی احتیاج دارم.

----------

